

Visual Representation of SQL Joins - taylorbuley
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/33052/Visual-Representation-of-SQL-Joins

======
Zelphyr
Wish I'd had this years ago.

~~~
slinkyavenger
It's been around even before 2009(the date of this article). Back in 2007 Jeff
Atwood posted pretty much the same thing [1].

[1] [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/10/a-visual-
explanatio...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/10/a-visual-explanation-
of-sql-joins.html)

